# Red Snapper Pensacola Bay



## dnlbro (Mar 28, 2012)

Had a great day fishing different Bouy's in the Bay.
Caught enough Lane Snapper for a meal,
and then this Beauty!! Got to do a Fight, Catch and Release, What more can you ask? Still don't think the pictures are here


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I can't see picture but I'm sure its nice


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

no pic


----------



## dnlbro (Mar 28, 2012)

Trying to figure out what happened to pics


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

So endangered its invisible


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

dnlbro look at this thread.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/picture-help-needed-205393/


----------



## kman (Feb 9, 2008)

If you were fishing in the bay, I doubt you caught any Lane Snapper. You probably caught juvenile Red Snapper. I fish the bay a lot and it is loaded with juvenile Red Snapper and I have never caught a Lane Snapper in our bay. I'm not saying it is impossible just highly doubtful. Post a pic and prove me wrong.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

kman said:


> If you were fishing in the bay, I doubt you caught any Lane Snapper. You probably caught juvenile Red Snapper. I fish the bay a lot and it is loaded with juvenile Red Snapper and I have never caught a Lane Snapper in our bay. I'm not saying it is impossible just highly doubtful. Post a pic and prove me wrong.


I agree Lane snapper in the bay are rare, but they are there. I pulled two off the Rhoda wreck 2 years ago.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

kman said:


> If you were fishing in the bay, I doubt you caught any Lane Snapper. You probably caught juvenile Red Snapper. I fish the bay a lot and it is loaded with juvenile Red Snapper and I have never caught a Lane Snapper in our bay. I'm not saying it is impossible just highly doubtful. Post a pic and prove me wrong.


I've actually have caught a good number of land snapper in the bay this year. They only have to be 8in to keep and most have been in the 8-10in range.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

I also have caught lane snapper in pensacola bay.


----------



## kman (Feb 9, 2008)

Again......not saying its impossible, but I've never seen one. Everyone that has showed me a pic of a Lane Snapper they had caught in the bay was actually a juvenile Red Snapper. Maybe he can post his pic cause I would love to see it.


----------

